# Airlift Performance VS. Raceland Air Suspension. Similar?



## Drewsie (Apr 8, 2015)

Ive been seeing more and more people installing Raceland air components and could not help but notice the similarities in manufacturing style to Airlift's offerings right down to the machining, vehicle specific fab and mould for the rubber. While I know a lot of suspension companies go to the same supplier for shocks and other components, I'm pretty sure Airlift does their own machining and vehicle specific mounts. Just curious if anyone with knowledge on the subject would like to chime in on why they look so similar? 

-MK7 components for example. 

Raceland: "Can I copy your homework?"

Airlift: "Yeah sure, just change it up a bit so it doesn't look like you obviously copied"

Raceland: "OK" 

Airlift:









Raceland (photo credit Brandon Campbell):


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

Raceland front end links actually look much better than the Airlifts...LOL. Biggest difference between the kits is the Racelands don't have adjustable dampening but considering it's half the price....


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

vw671 said:


> Raceland front end links actually look much better than the Airlifts...LOL. Biggest difference between the kits is the Racelands don't have adjustable dampening but considering it's half the price....


I would be very surprised if you don't have issues on a mk7 platform with the raceland endlinks. you need the hyme joint on the lower end so It doesn't get caught on the frame rail(pas side) unless you want to trim a tab that's on the frame which might allow you to use them.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

GintyFab said:


> I would be very surprised if you don't have issues on a mk7 platform with the raceland endlinks. you need the hyme joint on the lower end so It doesn't get caught on the frame rail(pas side) unless you want to trim a tab that's on the frame which might allow you to use them.


I respectfully disagree


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

vw671 said:


> I respectfully disagree


do you have a picture fully collapsed? Also what endlinks are you running? I would agree that if you set the length of the endlink longer, It will push the sway bar farther away from the frame rail and might give you better clearance. :thumbup:


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

GintyFab said:


> do you have a picture fully collapsed? Also what endlinks are you running? I would agree that if you set the length of the endlink longer, It will push the sway bar farther away from the frame rail and might give you better clearance. :thumbup:


No picture but it doesn't touch. These are ECS endlinks:

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/adjustable-front-sway-bar-end-links-pair/002460ecs01a/

At the shortest adjustment these are about 11.5" eye-to-eye which is about 1.5" longer than the AirLift ones. When aired out the bottom bolt clears the frame rail/bolt fine. The stock endlinks are ~13" long so these are still much shorter than stock. I've been running them for over a month now and they have been VERY quiet. Also, not sure if it's really necessary but you can see in the picture that I used one of the AirLift spacers on the lower ball joint.

This is on a Golf-R where there is a bolt there to hold the windshield wiper fluid reservoir. I thought on a GTi/Golf that lower hole wasn't even used, why not just trim it off...LOL.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

vw671 said:


> No picture but it doesn't touch. These are ECS endlinks:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/adjustable-front-sway-bar-end-links-pair/002460ecs01a/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, It's good to know they are working out for you. Yeah that extra length looks like it makes the difference. I think you are correct about the bolt for the washer bottle. Good looking out!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

My question is where did you find the rear control arms from raceland?! I didnt see them on their site.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

LoDub1.8T said:


> My question is where did you find the rear control arms from raceland?! I didnt see them on their site.


airlift doesn't make rear control arms anymore either.


----------

